

New Search Engine, KGB: Knowledge Generation Bureau - kwamenum86
http://www.kgb.com/

======
trickjarrett
I saw a few commercials for the site on tv this week but didn't check it out.
After a few searches I'm underwhelmed. I searched for things I know fairly
well and found their ordering to be surprising as some sites for small outlets
ranked higher than bigger, more established sites.

I like the name, and am eager for Google to find real search competition
again, but their design is also very awkward. Every link looks like a Google
ad to me, the styling and small size of results.

Perhaps they'll pick up speed and take off but I won't be using them anytime
soon.

------
kwamenum86
Seems intriguing. Their web search is still in alpha though.

Here are their three youtube ads as well:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWXo3ctvGXI>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3taQ2Ym38E>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PULV8EAgTNI>

Already better then cuil, imo, on the strength of their ads.

------
tower10
Self-referential fail.

No results for: kgb search engine

Time will tell but how am I going to remember to take another look in six
months time? :)

~~~
kwamenum86
I think that is actually accurate though. They are not relevant enough yet for
their own search results.

...they are in alpha after all. I guess that does kind of seem like a pre-
alpha step if you are a search engine.

------
medianama
not bad... i don't like the page design though

------
Rod
KBG sounds a whole lot better than "Cuil". If KGB one day eventually fails, at
least their demise will bring back memories of a humorous name.

~~~
iamdave
See, I think of something more historical with KGB that has nothing to do with
the Internet. In the future, when someone mentions KGB, I'm still not going to
think of this search engine.

~~~
gravitycop
Weatherunderground.com (wunderground.com) was successful. In the 70's, the
name, for most people, was nothing to joke about.
<http://www.google.com/search?q=weather+underground+nail+bomb> Today, it makes
a good punny name for a weather-report site. Maybe, as time passes, people
will also lighten-up about the KJB.

